

Ask HN: What are the popular online communities for the software developers? - GeorgiYudin

Looking for software developers or some practical startups to cooperate with :) I'm a good project manager with marketing skills from Russia, got a thought to bring some interesting product to the Russian market and run sales for it.
======
mitchellwfox
Why, Hacker News of course! ;-)

You should also check out Stack Overflow <http://stackoverflow.com>

~~~
GeorgiYudin
I'll check it out, thank you!

